# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  وقف سير الدعوى المدنية لحين الفصل فى الحكم الجنائى

## هيثم الفقى

*وقف سير الدعوى المدنية لحين الفصل فى الحكم الجنائى متى كان الدعويان ناشئتين عن فعل واحد*
" مؤدى نص المادة 1/265 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أنه إذا ترتب على الفعل الواحد مسئوليتان جنائية و مدنية و رفعت دعوى المسئولية المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية فإن رفع الدعوى الجنائية ، سواء قبل رفع الدعوى المدنية أو أثناء السير فيها يوجب على المحكمة المدنية أن توقف السير فى الدعوى المرفوعة أمامها إلى أن يتم الفصل نهائياً فى الدعوى الجنائية ، و هذا الحكم متعلق بالنظام العام و يجوز التمسك به فى أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى ، و يعتبر نتيجة لازمة لمبدأ تقيد القاضى المدنى بالحكم الجنائى فيما يتعلق بقوة الجريمة و بوصفها القانونى و نسبتها إلى فاعلها و الذى نصت عليه المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات . "
( الفقرة رقم 1 من الطعن رقم 2119 لسنــة 53 ق - تاريخ الجلسة 14 / 03 / 1991 مكتب فني 42 رقم الصفحة 714 )

" الدعوى المدنية . وقف السير فيها لحين صدور حكم جنائى فى الدعوى الجنائية المقامة من قبل أو أثناء السير فى الدعوى المدنية متى كان الدعويان ناشئتين عن فعل واحد . تعلق هذه القاعدة بالنظام العام . "
( الطعن رقم 4746 لسنة 61 ق – جلسة 7/6/1992 السنة 43 ص 802 ع 1 - مشار إليه بالإرشادات القضائية فى المسئولية التقصيرية للمستشار / يحيى إسماعيل صــ 20 )

----------

